# western 8' pro series



## bassettKing (Jan 27, 2016)

westrern pro series contactor 8' for sale. used for 2 snows in Pa. to clear owners driveway. asking $4500


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

year and pictures always help


----------



## bassettKing (Jan 27, 2016)

bassettKing said:


> westrern pro series contactor 8' for sale. used for 2 snows in Pa. to clear owners driveway. asking $4500


the plow was purchased in February 2016. located in southern Pa.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

clean plow.

What is that on the center of the head gear?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> clean plow.
> 
> What is that on the center of the head gear?


Looks like the remote control to operate the truck while getting as close to the curb for backdraggin


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

dieselss said:


> Looks like the remote control to operate the truck while getting as close to the curb for backdraggin


That is neat.

I wish my plow had that.


----------

